# casting concrete



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a while ago some one had a post about using a castable and moldable concrete, I believe produced by Kwikcrete. They showed casting it in a mold and then post forming it by hand. I have lost this information and would be grateful if some one could tell me where to find it. Thanx


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use Rapid set Cement All, there is an additive for smoother castings and a slower set... but not hand formable.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I found what I was looking for. It is called ShapeCrete made by SackCrete available for order at HomeDepot. Instructions for use are at 






home page is www.shapecrete.com


I plan to try some to make replacement tile roofs for my Alvarado hotel. The vacuum formed plastic sheets have not held up well.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I posted a while back about Shapecrete and was promptly informed someone had posted about it much earlier, even though the article I found on it spoke of it as a relatively new product. Ordered mine from Home Depot. Never have fooled with it. I bought it because they spoke of using it to do sculpture. I understand many use quick set concrete or repair concrete to do molds. I have molded with that and also years ago bought some special concrete for molding from some guys that cast yard statuary. Was called Fast Cast. Worked nicely.

Doug


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I have also bought a Home Depot "pail" of the stuff and looking forward to trying it out. I hope that once someone makes something (roofs, etc.), that they post some pictures.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I Am starting a new thread "Casting roof tile with ShapeCrete"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> Quite a while ago some one had a post about using a castable and moldable concrete, I believe produced by Kwikcrete. They showed casting it in a mold and then post forming it by hand. I have lost this information and would be grateful if some one could tell me where to find it. Thanx


There is really an easy way to do this, and you don't even need to get dirty.

Cut your roof/wall/etc. section out of styrofoam. Get a pail of Quickcrete Hydraulic Cement.










Cut your piece of foam to size and lay it flat/semi-flat. Use a small cup/big spoon/etc. to put some cement powder in the strainer and sift this over your piece while alternately misting/spraying with water from a spray bottle.

To make rocks, use hardware cloth to make the hollow shape and cover it with masking tape. Sift/mist the cement outside of the tape, and do the same on the inside for increased strength. Instant rocks that you can put over stuff.


----------

